# Nurse released after saline deaths arrest wants to return to work



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

The nurse who was released after six weeks on remand accused of contaminating saline at a Cheshire hospital, leading to the deaths of three patients, has indicated that she wants to return to work.

Rebecca Leighton was released from Styal prison on Friday after all the charges against her were dropped by the Crown Prosecution Service.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/sep/05/nurse-released-saline-deaths-work?CMP=twt_fd


----------



## ypauly (Sep 5, 2011)

She is entitled to and until proven otherwise is innocent. However if you or  a relative is on the ward where she is working the doctors may have to prescrobe some nerve pills.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

ypauly said:


> She is entitled to and until proven otherwise is innocent. However if you or  a relative is on the ward where she is working the doctors may have to prescrobe some nerve pills.



It's a terrible situation. I wonder what evidence caused her to become a suspect in the frst place? Circumstantial only?


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

Apparently her fingerprint was found on one of the suspected saline bags.

As acting sister, she was likely to handle the bag.

Other prints were found on other suspected tampered items but hers weren't.

It took the police this long to establish that this means it might not have been her.

Still. It kept the public and media happy for a while.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Shes a better person then I am,I could not go back there,she will be constantly watched and everything she does will be scroutenised(sp?)


----------



## Donald (Sep 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Shes a better person then I am,I could not go back there,she will be constantly watched and everything she does will be scroutenised(sp?)



You what they say mud sticks she could be totally Innocent but it will always follow her around wherever she goes.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

Donald said:


> You what they say mud sticks she could be totally Innocent but it will always follow her around wherever she goes.



The best thing for her now would be if they catch the person who was responsible.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The best thing for her now would be if they catch the person who was responsible.


 
It may be that they left it a bit too late. Like many quick results, they nab the first person that fits and get their praise, but by the time they realise they've made a bit of a muck up, the evidence is no longer there and witnesses have forgotten.

The CPS should have insisted on more evidence before charging but their statistics need to be satisfied. 

Rob


----------



## Donald (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope they do it will be a relief for all concerned patient visitors and staff


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2011)

you would have thought it would be reasnobly small number of people who could have been involved ? The person must have some problems of there own and a bit of nutter. (----)


----------



## gail1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know under the British justice system you are presumed innocent until found guilty but with the trial by newspaper that has been conducted over this case mud sticks and whatever hospital shes goes to to there will will talking about her /a lack of trust and a pointing of fingers.




HOBIE said:


> you would have thought it would be reasnobly small number of people who could have been involved ? The person must have some problems of there own and a bit of nutter. (----)



Hobie if by nutter you mean someone who is mentally ill, not so, you dont have to be mentally ill to commit a crime like this. Its statements like that, that tar all people who have a mental illness . Not every crime like this is committed by someone whose mentally ill. Just because you have a mental illness you dont commit crimes like this


----------

